# Twenty Three Million dollars in completed listings to date!



## TUGBrian (Jul 7, 2015)

This is the number for Timeshare Classified ads actually marked as sold or rented in the TUG Timeshare marketplace since going live at the end of 2008....every one of them commission free!

TUG still continues to prove year after year that owners can sell and rent their timeshares without paying upfront fees!  Do not let anyone tell you differently!

http://ads.tug2.net


----------

